# Dual Citizenship now



## bitzabilly (Oct 11, 2017)

I am an Oz born Australian on DSP, for 40yrs, and have just discovered I am an NZ citizen by decent. How does this affect me if I claim NZ citizenship too?


----------



## tijanaoc (Mar 13, 2017)

Australia has no problem with you having dual citizenship, you just can't get elected to parliament.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australian_nationality_law


----------



## bitzabilly (Oct 11, 2017)

Not planning to be an MP. Can I claim aged pension from both countries, tho' I've never been to NZ? Do I have any obligations to repay centrelink what I've been granted in ignorance? Do I have to claim NZ citizenship to reduce my Oz taxpayer burden? Or do I just leave it alone?


----------



## tijanaoc (Mar 13, 2017)

bitzabilly said:


> Not planning to be an MP. Can I claim aged pension from both countries, tho' I've never been to NZ?


Do you really want to sponge off a country's tax paying citizens that you've never even visited, let alone paid taxes there?


> Do I have any obligations to repay centrelink what I've been granted in ignorance?


no



> Do I have to claim NZ citizenship to reduce my Oz taxpayer burden?


no



> Or do I just leave it alone?


I would leave it alone if you have no intention of actually living in NZ.


----------



## pepeingles (Oct 19, 2017)

Really? I didn't know that. You cannot have a dual citizenship in Europe


----------



## solskjaer (Apr 5, 2014)

bitzabilly said:


> I am an Oz born Australian on DSP, for 40yrs, and have just discovered I am an NZ citizen by decent. How does this affect me if I claim NZ citizenship too?


Use NZ passport visit Brazil, you don't have to pay visa fee. While using OZ passport, you have to pay the fee for visa on arrival.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

pepeingles said:


> Really? I didn't know that. You cannot have a dual citizenship in Europe


Most of Europe allows dual citizenship according to this:
Dual citizenship in Europe: DW
French nationals have had the right to dual or multiple nationalities since 1973
Sweden allowed it from 2001, Finland from 2003 and Denmark from 2014.
Spain is a bit confusing, as they allow some but not everyone.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

bitzabilly said:


> Not planning to be an MP. Can I claim aged pension from both countries, tho' I've never been to NZ? Do I have any obligations to repay centrelink what I've been granted in ignorance? Do I have to claim NZ citizenship to reduce my Oz taxpayer burden? Or do I just leave it alone?


You would need 10 years resident and present in New Zealand to qualify for the NZ aged pension, five of which must be when you are aged 50 years or over.

Centrelink paid you as you are an Australian, born in Australia, living in Australia, under Australian rules. Being any other nationality too, would have no effect. There are thousands of Australians just like you in that respect.

I doubt if claiming NZ Citizenship would change your OZ tax, unless it made you non resident and you had to pay more...

Best bet is: Leave it alone


----------

